# Work Endorsement for Spousal Visa querie



## RicardoRibeiro (Oct 18, 2015)

Good day,

My name is Ricardo and I´m from Portugal,

Recently (around 1 month ago) I got my Spousal Visa (wife is SA Permanent Resident),

Now I need to do my Work Endorsement associated to the Spousal Visa but I can´t find anywhere in the internet how to apply,

Could someone advise where can I apply for the Work Endorsement (I'm located in Sandton)?

The Home Affairs web site its not helping and I heard from someone that is a private company who works on this endorsements,

Any help would be welcome 

Thank you in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

RicardoRibeiro said:


> Good day,
> 
> My name is Ricardo and I´m from Portugal,
> 
> ...


Hi RicardoRibeiro, 

You qualify for what is known as a section 11(6). Once you have an offer of employment, you are able to apply for a change of status to that of a long stay visitor's visa on the basis of being married to a permanent resident.


----------

